
Where Should I Eat? Chain Restaurant Flowchart - IncidentalEcon
http://eatingtheroad.wordpress.com/2009/11/30/where-should-i-eat-chain-restaurant-edition-flowchart/
======
knieveltech
Utterly useless as long as Waffle House is missing.

